# Rise of the Apes! featuring Orchestral Essentials



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a little ode to Jerry using Project SAM's latest and greatest library. Just shows you don't have to ape MV-RC to get a lot out of this library (and please don't read into this- I'm NOT dissing Zimmer!!! I love Hans these days)

http://snd.sc/u2PFzR


----------



## gaz (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting this very nice homage to JG, which did indeed immediately remoind me of the original PotA film soundtrack. P.S. MV-RC?


----------



## CouchCow (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, nice job! The more I hear of OE the more i want it...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cool! I like how it breathes, the performance is really nice!!

Thank you for sharing.


Tanuj.


----------



## hbuus (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for posting.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice, David! This is still one of my favorite soundtrack sounds, so clean and full of space and silence... and no need for a "groove" which is a merit in my book, as it allows a freer rhythmic evolution


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 3, 2012)

David,

I love it! Trying not to date myself but the piano bits took me back to the 1st Planet of the Apes movie. Magic. 

Well done!

Darren


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds terrific, David - brings me back to my youth...


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes the other night and was soooo disappointed with the score. Patrick Doyle isn't a bad composer but it sounded like he was trying to emulated Media Ventures and did a miserable job at it. It's funny because Hans Zimmer himself has moved away from that sound and gone off into very interesting directions. I think if someone wants Zimmer to score their film, GET HIM! 

I think a sparse score would have made Rise.. a more effective effort. I also didn't care for the direction nor the CGI fx so perhaps it was just a lost cause but this cue is the way I would have approached the score. Yes, it definitely does pay homage to Goldsmith's original but hey, I think it works.

Thanks again for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, David!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a TERRIFIC demo of OE. Great to hear it do something outside the current norm and take it completely in its stride.


----------



## Ed (Jan 3, 2012)

As someone else said you really nailed the style David! The composition responds well to the samples too, sounds really good!

It would be interesting to merge this style back with some more modern styles, might be an interesting sound.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 3, 2012)

I was also hoping to provide a different stylistic approach for using Project SAM's Orchestral Essentials to demonstrate how flexible the library is. 

It's a very good product.


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 3, 2012)

Ha, that was great, I really enjoyed it, and it breathing as other have stated, very spacious.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice monkeying around with OE! Well done.


----------



## adg21 (Jan 3, 2012)

Amazing :D Projectsam would do well to license this demo, it took me straight to their website, great writing and great sound.


----------



## musicpete (Jan 5, 2012)

Casalena @ 4.1.2012 said:


> Ha, that was great, I really enjoyed it, and it breathing as other have stated, very spacious.


Exactely my thoughts!

I love how the room "breathes" in that demo, without sounding muffled or "bathroom-y" like so many other demos do. And let's not forget the composition: Outstanding, even if it is only an emulation of Mr. Goldsmith's style... You don't hear something as well composed nowadays anymore. Well done, David!

As usual, I would like to enter a little request: Would you care to expand the piece? There is enough material and I know that you would be able to expand on it in many interesting ways. 

Also: Would you mind uploading a lossless version? I would love to enter that piece into my personal playlist. 

Thanks again for the great music!


----------

